# Grain Free?



## Kimm992 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys!

We are bringing home our little guy in just a few more days and I have a question about food!

In my research I keep coming across resources that say a grain free diet is the best - is this true? Is grain free really better for the dog or is it more of a preference?


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Kimm. I've done some research and have consistently read that there aren't that many nutritional benefits to a lot of grain (especially certain forms) in a dog's diet. With Vizslas, specifically, as I understand it, they tend to be more prone to food allergies (especially grain) and therefore a lot of breeders recommend a grain-free or very low-grain diet.

I think there are definitely differing opinions on the subject, especially when you get into the "low-carb, high-protein" debate and more specifically with puppies who are still growing.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

To add to that, grains are not a part of a dog's natural diet. If you think of dogs descending from wolves, they weren't eating bread and butter with afternoon tea!


----------

